# A new roth



## Ron-NY (May 1, 2008)

This was gifted to me by an internet buddie. She asked me if I would be interrested in a roth seedling. How could I pass. SEEDLING...it has over a 12" leafspan! I don't know anything about these parents. Does anyone have any info on them? It is 'Motohiro' BM/JOGA x 'Macrura Nioa' I assume this came from Japan. The tag indicates it was originall purchased from Cal Orchids.


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2008)

Eric, cant find a description but if you refer to this website ( Japanese ) it has a pic of a seedling of your cross ( plus others ) you might find something to help.
www7a.biglobe.ne.jp/~PAPHIO-IN-OKINAWA/Listpart4.htm


----------



## Ron-NY (May 2, 2008)

thanks Roy


----------



## Roth (May 2, 2008)

The cross on the Japanese website is Motohiro x Macrura Hirako, so it is not the same as yours I think.

I have a div of roth Macrura (nothing else, just Macrura), and I have seen some years ago pics of several from the Macrura "family" of roths. As far as I know they are wild-collected plants, and all with very, very good quality flowers, so you are lucky...


----------



## rdlsreno (May 2, 2008)

That is nice! I have one crossed to Macura Nino. This was known as a jungle collected plant with very wide segments.


Ramon


----------



## Ron-NY (May 3, 2008)

thank you for the info!


----------

